# I need to make a Female Dragonborn Wizard



## chronoplasm (Aug 10, 2008)

OK, so one of the players in my group wants to play a female dragonborn wizard. Also, she wants it to be sexy. Nobody (as far as I can tell) sells anything like that so I have to sculpt or convert my own.

I've been looking through Reaper minis to see what I could find.
They do sell a half dragon mini, but it's clearly male and a warrior.
I think though that if I replace the sword with an orb, file down some features, and add green stuff liberally to create feminine curves and robes, I might be able to make a passable female wizard dragonborn.

Suggestions?


----------



## copperdragon0 (Aug 23, 2008)

You might try the D&D plastic mini redspawn arcanis.  I think it has a much more female look and would probaly require only minor conversion.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 26, 2008)

Cleric of Sune body + Reptilian head (Cleric of Laogzed or Greenspawn Sneak) + Repaint might wield some interesting result...

AR


----------



## tecnowraith (Aug 26, 2008)

How about these? http://www.gamekastle.com/gkforum/viewtopic.php?p=4042&highlight=


----------



## rowport (Aug 26, 2008)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Cleric of Sune body + Reptilian head (Cleric of Laogzed or Greenspawn Sneak) + Repaint might wield some interesting result...
> 
> AR




Here is some WIP with a similar idea:
http://www.mainlymedieval.com/ozpainters/viewtopic.php?t=1450


----------

